
People Around the World Are 3D-Printing Face Shields to Battle the Coronavirus - mvzelenko
https://onezero.medium.com/people-around-the-world-are-3d-printing-face-shields-to-battle-the-coronavirus-6b44146ca1f3
======
masonhensley
Would also check out this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHDMdyN5Jjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHDMdyN5Jjs)

The supply chain issues alone are going to be a big hurdle for traditional PPE
delivery to those that need it.

While efforts like this of course can't compete with the volume of a full on
manufacturing plant, they will probably help the tail of smaller provider
groups that can't tap into the supply chain.

------
gamblor956
Waste of time and resources. Consumer 3d-printers, and most commercial 3d
printers, do not have the tolerances to print effective face masks that keep
out dust, much less smaller particles like viruses or bacteria.

~~~
pacamara619
You clearly haven't even opened the article, let alone read it. It's about
face shields, not respirators.

~~~
gamblor956
Yeah, that was my bad. I skimmed through and after I saw the face masks (pre
shield) I assumed it was like the post from last week where they were trying
to print respirators, not face shields.

